# Photoshop EPS in Flash importieren



## realpk (13. November 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen.

 Ich möchte gerne eine Vektorgrafik, welche ich in Photoshop erstellt habe, in Flash importieren. Leider unterscheiden sich das Photoshop EPS Format und das Flash EPS (Macromedia EPS oder so).

 Kann mir jemand ein Tip geben wie ich die Vektorgrafiken nun in Flash importieren kann?

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus
 Tim


----------



## akrite (13. November 2005)

Moin,

ich bezweifele das Photoshop gescheite Vektorgrafiken produzieren kann, sonst wäre Illustrator völlig umsonst entwickelt worden. Welche Flash-Version benutzt Du ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Night Vision Worker (30. November 2005)

1.) Als Photoshop-EPS speichern.
2.) In Illustrator öffnen.
3.) Als "Illustrator Legacy EPS" exportieren. (Datei > Export)
4.) In Freehand importieren.
5.) Als SWF exportieren.
6.) In Flash importieren.

.. kann sein, dass du es tatsächlich direkt nach Punkt 3 in Flash importieren kannst, aber so sollte es definitiv gehen.


----------

